# Dubai: Jumeirah Beach Residence



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

This is just a picture series of the Jumeirah Beach Residence project built in Dubai (you know, the commie block looking yellow towers that all look the same).
This is an interesting development I think which is why I wanted to make this thread. 
Make what you want of it, I think you might find some surprises here.


*Stats*

Contains 40 towers (36 residential, 4 hotel)
Towers are up to 56 floors in height
Contains 22 million square feet of space
Was the largest single phase development in the world
Located an island in Dubai Marina
The heights are unknown unfortunately



*2001* – Developer’s webcam





*Model* – Taken by Alt-Tab on SSC I think








*2004* – Don’t know who took these, way too long ago. Maybe Trances or Dubai Lover on SSC








*Early 2005*









*Insane construction* – From AltinD, Dubai Lover, Alt Tab




















*Concrete horrors* – same as above











*Night time construction* – developer webcam and AltinD








*Poor Hotel*





*Crane City* – Alt Tab and Dubai Lover (SSC)














*Construction from far away* – from someone in JLT I think





*Under Construction Skyline*














*From the marina* – Imre (I think, he didn’t watermark his pictures when he started)








*Near completed* – mostly from Imre and some from chrisdubai on flickr























*Aerial pictures* – one from Imre, one from Brian McMurrow I think.











*Various Views* – haven’t a clue where from, sorry. Think early SSC








*Completed* – from Imre














*From the beach* – Dubai Lover (I think)











*Al Fattan Towers*











*Completed inner area* – From various residents in JBR











*Crazy Density* – mostly from Imre but some from others such as AltinD, etc












































*First shops* - Imre





*Guys who built all of this*








*Fog* - from Brent73 on flickr





*Amazing images* - DanielKHC on flickr








*Street and wall of towers* - Imre





*Night pictures (various times)*














*Power lines* – don’t know who took it sorry. Got it from flickr





*Sandy and Sunny* – one of the JBR residents I think





*Shopping, Holidays and People*- by AltinD















































*Views at sunset* – don’t know sorry.


----------

